# 11.000 a la 1, 11.000 a las 2 y 11.000 a las 3... Cuchuflú vendido



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones Cuchu!!!!!!!

Y GRACIAS por todo


----------



## Alfry

WOW.... 11.000 
we will never catch up.

complimenti CuChu

I'll never stop learning from you


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA CUCHU!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations, Cuchu!

Thank you for your dedication and your unfailing sense of humour

Carlo


----------



## Whodunit

_Does the forum software, by the way, support a six-digit number, Cuchu? _


*I'm*
*sure*
*not even*
*11,000 posts*
*can thank you*
*for all your help,*
*insight** you provided*
*us** with, intelligence** help-*
*ing **us learning English faster, **and*
*humor **without which you won't be Cuchu.*


* Thank you for everything and let me congratulate you on your eleventh milestone.  *
**​


----------



## lsp

No slowing you down!!!  Complimenti!

Thanks, Cuchu!
Lsp


----------



## Elisa68

BRAVO!!! ​


----------



## Isotta

Complimenti, signore Cuchu! 

Mod, forero and breedbate, your work is at the heart of all this! Grazie!

Risata.


----------



## Laia

Increíble...
Felicidades Cuchu!


----------



## Mei

FELICIDADES CUCHU!!!

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

I'm  
what a incredible number of helps 
Congratulations  Thank you 
Tigger


----------



## Metztli

*Congrats, Cuchuflete!!! *


*I'm impressed...  that's a lot of work and a lot of heart!*


*Thanks!*


----------



## geve

*Congratulations !*
So, can you tell us how many of you there really is, under the name Cuchu ??
For all of us who feel they are just creeping worms compared to such high figures, here's the truth about being cuchuflete


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por los 11.000 mensajes, Cuchuflete.


----------



## JazzByChas

I would indeed be remiss if I did not recognize the Herculean effort having been put forth by the forero/mod who with great patience moderates a lot of forer@s and keeps this forum from degenerating into total chaos.

It goes without saying that your contributions to this forum are inciteful, and appreciated.  And the fact that you have made (over, by now) 11,000 shows your staying power!  

Felicitationes!

Chas.


----------



## lauranazario

Mis más sinceras felicidades a uno de los pilares de WordReference. Tus contribuciones son valiosísimas para TODA nuestra comunidad. 

Albricias,
LN


----------



## Sparrow22

C *O N G *R *A* T *U *L *A *T *I* *O* *N* S !!!!!!!!

POR 11.000 AYUDAS MAS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luar

!Felicitaciones! Es todo un placer leer tus mensajes.


----------



## ILT

*Felicidades, gracias, enhorabuena* ... no, no hay palabra que describa lo que te quiero decir ahora que has llegado a los 11 000 (tendré que comenzar a pensar desde ahora para tus 12 000, más me vale pensar rápido je je je)


----------



## Mita

* ¡¡FeLiCiTaCiOnEs CuChU, y QuE sEaN mÁs!! *​Un abrazo,​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Cuxu: You're friendly demeanor and vast wisdom (yes, I said it.. you're sure are a wise guy!    ) has helped to mold this place into what it is today.

A million thanks for your hard work in the forum, and outside of it as well.

Big hugs from a few states south.


----------



## DDT

Grazie maestro, amico, grandissimo forero!!!

  ​
DDT


----------



## Jana337

*Kuču - the sweetest curmudgeon ever!

Jana
*


----------



## ElaineG

11,000 posts! Unbelievable; I hope you're not taking too much attention away from your work on inventing the wheel (I don't actually read Spanish -- did I get any of that right?) by helping and entertaining us so much and so often.  Keep the curmudgeonly wit coming -- you have been the cause of much snorted coffee at my house.


----------



## LV4-26

Late as usual often.
Congratulations for your 12,000 posts. Yeah, I know, but I'm sure I'm not that early. The last post for your 10,000 is only 5 days old, after all, so who knows...


----------



## Vanda

Choo choo

Eu desisto! Quando eu mal acabo de agradecer-lhe pelos 10.000 vc já está nos 11.000! Então, para não ficar atrasada daqui a uns 2 dias, já vou cumprimentando-lhe pelos 12.000! Pronto, desta vez ninguém me vence!

E , Cuchu, dá a receita para a gente de como ser tão sério, brincalhão; inteligente, esperto; rápido, sensível; (aqui acho que vou copiar os adjetivos todos do dic) ... como você! ​


----------



## cubaMania

Oh, yes, all of us who enjoy the benefits of these forums owe a debt of gratitude to Cuchuflete. Thanks!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Cuchu, the number of posts correspond to the number of helpful posts as well.


----------



## ampurdan

Muchas Felicidades Cuchu!


----------



## Eugin

Dear Cuchux!!
Thank you for sharing with us sooooo many times all that you know!!! 

*You really love this place!!!*  

*Are you sure you are not an undercover M Kellog ??*  


*MANY HEARTFELT CONGRATULATIONS!!! *​


----------



## Eugens

Muchas gracias, Cuchu,
por siempre hacerte de un ratito para ayudarnos...
Happy eleven thousands!​


----------



## gisele73

Aunque un poquito tarde, muchas felicidades Cuchu !!!


----------



## diegodbs

Felicidades, siempre es un placer leer tus comentarios.


----------



## Gargoyle

Muchas felicidades. La verdad que es una gran labor lo que has hecho, Habrá siempre 11.000 partes de ti repartidas por todo el mundo. Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

You all make it interesting and fun.  The thanks flow in both directions.  It's both an honor and a pleasure to be allowed to work and think and play with people who share a love for words, language, and true camaraderie.

As always, special thanks to Mike Kellogg, the magician behind the screen, who created the forums, and keeps them up and running.

Un abrazo fuerte para cada uno de vosotros,
Cuchu


----------



## SweetMommaSue

On the tail end, but CONGRATULATIONS CUCHU!

 I'm left . . . speechless  (indeed it IS possible!) 

Shall we prepare to congratulate your 12k next week??

Smiles, and much appreciation,
Sweet Momma Sue


----------



## Phryne

Más que tarde, he llegado tardísimo!!! Se me escapó tu mensaje (disculpas, my dear Cuchu...  ). Tus mensajes van sumando de a miles tan seguido que estoy pensando seriamente en usar un rolodex con variados saludos!!! 

Y como no empecé el rolodex por esta vez te dejo un simple pero sincero *!!!Felicitaciones!!!!*

Un beso grande!!!!


----------

